#  > Telecomunicações >  > Mikrotik >  >  Controle de acesso usuário pppoe no mikrotik

## RafsQ

Boa noite,galera
tenho um pequeno sistema de internet aqui que se espalha por alguns locais da cidade ( setores de trabalho) e para logar essas antenas (airgrid) fazem conexão Pppoe.
O que quero saber é o seguinte, teria como eu desabilitar num horário específico esses clientes ?
Quero saber isso porque se deixo a rede oculta o funcionário pode usar da mesma forma, pois os computadores tem acesso via wifi e se eu fizer bloqueio por mac me complica, pois as vezes tem usuário de um setor indo no outro e assim teria a necessidade de eu liberar o acesso deste.

Alguém pode dar um ajuda.

----------


## alextaws

veja se esse tópico lhe ajuda.

https://under-linux.org/showthread.php?t=101849

----------

